# Razors EDGE fishes the Fall King Run 10/11-15 (pic heavy!)



## EllijayFalconsFan (Oct 16, 2013)

*This is Panama City Beach not Pensacola*

As the leaves begin to turn and the nights get cooler, some people will begin to think of pumpkins, holidays, and large dinners. A different few however, look to the gulf for this change in season brings the bi-annual king mackerel run. We had our dates set for a while and lady luck smiled upon us keeping Karen a small tropical depression instead of a larger storm. The storm system was perfect, it was just strong enough to bring in bait but weak enough to not muddy up the crystal clear water of Panama City Beach, Florida. We had 5 mornings of fishing and the target species was King Mackerel with hopefully a sailfish thrown in. Sadly, the sailfish alluded us this year, but the Kings were as thick as we have ever seen, we landed over 70 during the long weekend. We kept a few for the smoker, but all other were released to fight another day. All fish were of good quality with a lot going over 40 inches. So without further introduction here is the pics! 







The above is my buddy Doug. This was his first trip ever kayak fishing on the ocean. He did pretty well and I gotta say I'm proud of him considering he has a huge fear of sharks. Got a funny story about that, I'll post about it next. He caught a few keeper kings and is definitely hooked for life!





Didn't get a lot of group pics but you get the picture. We kept some good eating fish for grilling and smoking. Took a lot home!











My buddy John was the stud finder for this trip. It seemed every time he hooked up he had a stud fish on. Most of his were over 40 inches and 25 pound class fish. His shoulders were killing him by the end!











This was also my buddy Stuart's first time kayaking in the salt. He has done a lot of fishing but nothing made him grin like hearing a king mackerel scream off 100 yards of line. He is already asking me about the dates in May haha!

















It was an amazing trip to the emerald coast. We had a lot of fun in that beautiful water catching one of the most awesome gamefish there is. If you have ever wanted to do this, GET TO IT! You will never have more fun. One last picture to leave you with. Some fresh King Mack prepared by the Captains Table after a loooong morning of fishing.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

man y'all are killing it!!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

That looks like you guys had a really fun trip!!! Keep up the good work guys!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, that is one heck of a first post! thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Oct 16, 2013)

coolbluestreak said:


> Man, that is one heck of a first post! thanks for sharing your trip with us!


Thanks man! I've been kayak fishing for years and been lurking here. Glad to finally join the forum and start posting. :thumbup:


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Ellijay Falcons fan...I can only presume you chase stripers on Carters, Lanier and Toona during the times you're not at the beach?


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ivarie said:


> Ellijay Falcons fan...I can only presume you chase stripers on Carters, Lanier and Toona during the times you're not at the beach?


I live right by Carters and I do chase stripers on occasion but I fish for trout more. I'm a beach bum though, I live for the next opportunity to chase big game off my kayak. Soon I'll be graduating, so after May I hope to move down to the gulf coast. If anyone is looking for a Rad technologist let me know haha!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

looks like fun. great pics. yall slayed them !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome post man! Looks like a ton of fun. Can't beat making memories like this with your buds.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Tore 'em up!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

An awesome set of photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for taking the time to post all of them.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Rockin' the Yaks, snatching the Kings--WTG!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!! 

Scott


----------

